# can anyone help my lovely boys



## nezi55

:frown::frown:

I have 2 wonderful boys, 9 years old. 1 is a tabby the other black and white. I have owned both these cats since kittens and they are very affectionate and loving......that however is the problem, I have a young baby (1 year old now) as well as 2 dogs, and I feel I am being sellfish and cruel to my lovely boys. I simply dont have the time for them that I used to, this is causing a problem as my tabby is now very overweight and my black and white is obviously unhappy, crying all the time and looking for affection that I simply dont have time to give.:frown::frown::frown:, If I didnt love my boys so much I would allow them to carry on living a miserable life. I am desperate to find a really good home for them both. They are both indoor cats, and MUST BE TOGETHER. Hugo the tabby is happy just lying next to you and purring. He needs someone that has the time to manage his diet as he is very overweight. Oscar, loves cuddles, cuddles and more cuddles.....He does ask for attention a lot, so someone must be able to sit and give him the time he deserves. His favorite hobby is sitting at the window breeting at the birds outside!!! I cant just hand my cats to anyone, I must know that you are a cat lover and will LOVE my boys. I wouldnt like them to go to a house with other pets or children as (although they have lived with 2 dogs all there life) they were introduced early with the dogs and I just feel they would like peace and quite away from children. 

I hope someone out there can help.

I am in Fife, Scotland


----------



## deedeedee

Aw sorry I cant help,,, if you have any pictures of your kitties someone might be able to ?


----------



## nezi55

thanks...here are some pics of my babies ....... I forgot to add they are litter trained and neutered.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Ahhh, bless them. What a shame to have to give them up. *


----------



## nezi55

I am so upset about it, I love them so much and they have always been my babies. But I really feel they are being neglected, I just dont have time for them and its breaking my heart. They lie beside me on the couch at night after my daughetr goes to bed, but thats the only time they get attention. Most of the time I am sad to say I am yelling at them for being under my feet  its not fair. I want them to have happy lifes and I am not giving them that just now.


----------



## Selk67U2

*I understand. Sometimes we have to do the hardest thing for us, for whats best for our pets, even though it's heartbreaking. It shows you care, because you want whats best for them*


----------



## nezi55

thank you.......I need to hear that just now, my heart is breaking but I know there could be a family for them out there that will give them the love and attention they deserve and need.


----------



## MADCAT

Sorry to hear you have to give your little boys up, i hope you find a good home for them. xx


----------



## Wendywoo

Hope you find a loving home for them soon.


----------



## Cyberfyn

Such a sad story. I'm sure someone will take them on. If not try the CPL or RSPCA.

Are you also loosing the dogs?

Ian F.


----------



## nezi55

Hi, thanks for all the replies. I never thought of contacting any organisations as its not an emergency, I feel there are unwanted pets in bad homes that are in greater need of rehoming. I am not giving the dogs away, they are walked every day and are content lying about and spend a lot of the day outside in the run, the cats are stuck in the house and constantly run in front of me meowing for attention when I dont have time. I lose count the amount of times one of them has ran under my feet when I am carrying my baby down the stairs . They used to have a lot of attention and are a bit jealous of my baby, I find myself putting them in a room to get some peace and quiet from them constantly seeking my attention


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Just reading the post and have been thinking maybe you should introduce more toys for them. House cats do need a lot of stimulation. Theres lots of great toys out there....i know a lot of the guys in the forum would suggest some o keep them entertained. It just seems such a shame to have to find them new homes but i can see your point.

Ive got an 8 month old baby and my cats are constantly laying on the stairs for me to trip over. I find they keep each other company tho.


----------



## lizward

Well, for what it's worth, at nine years old I think you should keep them. They will be difficult to rehome (don't even consider the RSPCA who will just destroy them) and will be much happier with you. Are they indoor only cats or do they have outside access?

Liz


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Yeah i was thinking the same thing....even if they dont get as much attention as they would like....they know and love you so im sure a bit of attention is better then nothing and they do have each other:001_smile:


----------



## Cyberfyn

Please let's not get into a flaming war! You are obviously trying to find the best option for getting rid of the cats. We know some people would just dump them or let the RSPCA -CPL sort it out. So you're obviously not heartless. I think the bugbear is that your posting on the CAT forums saying you're getting rid of two cats but keeping the two dogs. This is bound to start a mini war, as cats are a lot easier to look after than dogs.

I've personally never had to give a pet up (apart from some tropical fish that took over the livingroom) so I can't imagine how you feel. Keep trying.



Ian F.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*can we please stop the personal attacks and try to help*


----------



## nezi55

I would rehome my dogs if I knew they were unhappy. I LOVE my cats I want to see them happy. If there was a way to keep them and I knew they were happy I would. They have toys, they have there own bedroom with climbing frames and scratch posts and cosy beds.....they crave my time......I dont have time to give with a young baby


----------



## nezi55

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *can we please stop the personal attacks and try to help*


thank you


----------



## Cyberfyn

Are there no family members who can take thwe cats for a year or two? We have always had cats and have 5 and 10 year old daughters, I was a stay at home dad as I work from home and the wife went back to work, so know how it is when they are tiny. It does get a lot easier 

Ian F.


----------



## nezi55

Cyberfyn said:


> Are there no family members who can take thwe cats for a year or two? We have always had cats and have 5 and 10 year old daughters, I was a stay at home dad as I work from home and the wife went back to work, so know how it is when they are tiny. It does get a lot easier
> 
> Ian F.


I wish I had someone that could take them for a while until our family has grown a bit. Its good to know it gets easier, if I cant find them the perfect home (I wouldnt allow them just to go for the sake of going, it has to be perfect for them) I would need to hold on, but I wish a cat lover would want them!


----------



## tashi

I have to admit that the only cats that we have ever owned have been the good old farm cats that lived outside, but they were always under foot and in the way so I can understand where you are coming from also as far as the dogs go they are more intune with the baby situation and dont tend to get underfoot ours always tended to steer clear when I had the babes in my arms - they loved them but knew it was time to get in the corner if I was walking around with the babies.

I take my hat off to you in trying to do what is best for your situation and that of your pets :thumbup1:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I have already asked that we STOP the personal attacks and just try to help, if this goes on the Topic will be closed. *


----------



## Tobycatlover

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I have already asked that we STOP the personal attacks and just try to help, if this goes on the Topic will be closed. *


Pardon me for breathing.

If pointing out that such language is really uncalled for on a forum that presumably minors can read, making some helpful suggestions about getting her husband to help and making a little more time for her cats, and advising that I do have cats of my own which are geunuinely loved and cared for after being called a four letter word beginning with "a" and having other four letter words thown at me is a personal attack then it really is a sorry state of affairs :angry:

Toby


----------



## Biawhiska

Lots of people have small children and many cats, not a great excuse if you think you cat is overweight. At 9, rehoming them to me isn't going to do them any good. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Selk67U2

*Hey, back off now. None of this slating is called for!! I'm sure this lady would'nt be asking for help if she did'nt want the best for her cats. There are enough people who would just dump them in the street and let them get on with it for themselves!! If you have nothing nice or constructive to say please leave this thread alone. *


----------



## Guest

Any news on if they've found a good home yet? If it was me, I would try and perservere, as the cats are older, re-homing them in shelters would be very hard :frown2: as time goes on things could improve? and you may regret giving them up which would be heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest

Forgot to say! The black and white one is absolutely gorgeous  looks like a neighbours cat, he's always in my garden (and house when he sneeks in lol!) Good luck with it all.


----------



## Guest

Deary me what an angry thread, im very sorry you are having to re home your cats, perhaps an advert in the paper, notices in shops etc would find them a home close to where you are? a lot of pet shops let you put adverts up there so worth a try?
Hope it works out.


----------



## Guest

Another option is to contact the rescue agencies and they may help you find your cats a home, rather than you having to take them in there. That way, they can be rehomed from your own home and it is far less stressful. Just a thought.


----------



## Vixie

I have removed some of the posts which were argumentative and making personal attacks and the ones with bad language, please can members refrain from repeating these types of posts thank you


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Nez,

I tried to pm you but apparently your inbox is full lol. Hope you are having a better day and some luck in sorting your lovely cats out.

Izzie


----------



## nezi55

than you for the supportive comments and PM's. I dont have anything for them yet, but I dont want to rush into it either, its a big decision so has to be the best home I can find. I like the idea mentioned to me to try farms, we have lots of them and I love the idea of them getting out. They are house cats but I think they would love to be in the fresh air. We never have the opportunity being on a very busy main road and next to a motorway, I couldnt cope if something bad happened to my boys. I will take into account the messages recommend keeping them, but I have thought long and hard about this, although it kills me when I actually think about handing them over to someone


----------



## nezi55

Sorry forget to mention, I am not going to take them to a shelter  I would never do that to them, They must go to a cat lover. They do get attention from me but not the amount that they need and deserve. I could not re-home them to just anyone. I want them rehomed I am not desperate to get rid of them...just want a better life for them and to know they are content....They are not content just now....I hate to hear them crying out for attention. Its cruel


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*good luck and i do hope you find them loving homes when you are ready *


----------



## Biawhiska

When you think you've found a home maybe ask if you can go and visit? It may make you more settled knowing you've seen where they will be living. Be nice if they are local to you so you could visit them prehaps. I do think I'd tend to want them as indoor only cats still but then maybe they maybe ok with some freedom, or even a nice closed in safe garden or something. Have you an advert up in local vets or something?


----------



## nezi55

Biawhiska said:


> When you think you've found a home maybe ask if you can go and visit? It may make you more settled knowing you've seen where they will be living. Be nice if they are local to you so you could visit them prehaps. I do think I'd tend to want them as indoor only cats still but then maybe they maybe ok with some freedom, or even a nice closed in safe garden or something. Have you an advert up in local vets or something?


I havent put any advert up yet, I posted here bacause the only people on here I would guess are animal lovers. If I can rehome them locally I would ask to visit and would obviously take them back if they didnt settle.


----------



## Biawhiska

I do home you find them a great home soon.  Prehaps with a nice retired or semi retired couple. Imagine all the fuss and love they will get


----------



## DKDREAM

Just a thought could you not ask your vets if you can put up an add?


----------



## lizward

They are going to get far less attention on a farm, not more!


----------



## Katie&Cody

nezi55 said:


> :frown::frown:
> 
> I hope someone out there can help.


Just wanted to say unfortunetly i can't help cuz am just about to get a pup but good luck in your search, and well dont for, as hard as it is considering your animals really shows what a caring owner you are. Just a shame you can't think of another way round it, is such a shame to up root them...


----------



## Biawhiska

lizward said:


> They are going to get far less attention on a farm, not more!


Yes, I thought this, the farm idea is really bad, unless it's a farm where the people will keep them indoors only not use them as mousers and keep them outside.


----------



## nezi55

Biawhiska said:


> I do home you find them a great home soon.  Prehaps with a nice retired or semi retired couple. Imagine all the fuss and love they will get


Exactly what I am looking for........Just need to find them now!!!


----------



## Katie&Cody

Hey i have got a really far fetched idea, thought it was worth a mention though....

I guess you love you cats and ideally you wouldn't like to rehome them, how about speaking to a local care home for the elderley and see if they would like to see them during the day - it is an outing for the cats, a pleasure for the elderley and gives you a break without having them all the time. I know up rooting them is not good, but they will still have a base with you...it would be an adventure for them and all cats love that....


----------



## nezi55

Katie&Riley said:


> Hey i have got a really far fetched idea, thought it was worth a mention though....
> 
> I guess you love you cats and ideally you wouldn't like to rehome them, how about speaking to a local care home for the elderley and see if they would like to see them during the day - it is an outing for the cats, a pleasure for the elderley and gives you a break without having them all the time. I know up rooting them is not good, but they will still have a base with you...it would be an adventure for them and all cats love that....


brilliant idea, problem is I would have no way of getting them there  I live in a tiny village with nothing, the nearest town is down the motorway and I dont have transport.....good idea though


----------



## Spudmols

Do you have a garden? If so could you build a run for them so they can go out in that in the day time with plenty of toys etc, Then at night time when you have time for them bring them in?
Also if you allow them to sleep in your room radiator beds are very good for keeping your cat close to you and them feeling safe.
They were your babies remember before your child came along and they wont really understand that they can not have your full attention.
Mine get under my feet all the time if i dont want them to do it i will just close the door to the stairs so i know they can not trip me up.
The only other thing i could suggest would be maybe if they dont have a set area set up one for them in a quiet part of the house and see if this helps, maybe give them an old top of yours to sleep on so they feel close to you still.


----------



## Katie&Cody

wizzadora said:


> Do you have a garden? If so could you build a run for them so they can go out in that in the day time with plenty of toys etc, Then at night time when you have time for them bring them in?
> Also if you allow them to sleep in your room radiator beds are very good for keeping your cat close to you and them feeling safe.
> They were your babies remember before your child came along and they wont really understand that they can not have your full attention.
> Mine get under my feet all the time if i dont want them to do it i will just close the door to the stairs so i know they can not trip me up.
> The only other thing i could suggest would be maybe if they dont have a set area set up one for them in a quiet part of the house and see if this helps, maybe give them an old top of yours to sleep on so they feel close to you still.


Ahh what a shame the care home idea would have brilliant Nezi but the above idea is also great, it would be good if we could work with you so you can keep you babies... would be a shame to have to rehome because even thou you may be giving them less attention i am certain they know you love them still very much and it would hurt them dearlly to have to leave you after being so used to you....They also have each other to play with...maybe some new toys and a nice big cushion to lounge on would be a good idea...


----------

